# Does hair algae grow emersed?



## hotweldfire (22 Jun 2012)

I'm experimenting growing some mosses emersed in clear plastic pots (the ones edamame comes in from Pret). Said moss is mini xmas and had a fair bit of hair algae on it when I pulled it out of the tank. The moss is doing really well, lots of bright green new growth. I just give it 15 minutes air in the morning and keep the lid on tight rest of the day.

But the algae is still in there. I had assumed it would die off when not fully submerged. Perhaps it is dead strands I can see but I don't think so. Obviously it's very moist in the pots but no standing water. 

I know there are some terrestial strains of algae but is hair algae one of them?


----------



## Gill (22 Jun 2012)

IME it will carry on growing emersed for a while then turn yelow and die off. If the pot is covered it may not die off as continues to stay moist. hair Algae is a bane of mine with Mosses, have it again in my java Moss.


----------

